# Cliff Bars



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

I found out recently that my 2 1/2 year old dd LOVES cliff bars. I usually only buy them when I am traveling and want to make sure I have something quick and easy available in case I am starving and stuck on an airplane. The last time we were traveling, she had a couple of bites of mine and now she asks for them ALL the time. It doesn't seem like a toddler-appropriate food to me--too packed with too much stuff. But she is a REALLY picky eater and maybe this would be a good way to get some vitamins and other good stuff into her. What do you think?


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

have soy, in which case I would limit, due to my own dietary preferences (although I will eat miso soup and tempeh until the cows come home. . .)

I don't see the harm in occasional use. . . and anyway they are convenient. There are also tons of fruit bars, granola bars etc. on the market, to make for more variety.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I meant to ask the same question here. My son loves power bars in general. He does not eat too much of them, but likes to eat them.

I too want to know other mama's opinion about wheather they think it is good or not for toddlers/young children.

And yes, Cliff bar has lots of soy in it.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

Power bars are FULL of soy and milk products.

My Dh was eating them for a few days because he needed the extra calories. He had a really bad reaction to them.

I would try a Larabar instead. They are totally allergen free and tasty.


----------



## SandyBeachBums (Nov 14, 2002)

I only give my 2 year old a half of one. I don't mind if my 8 and 5 year olds have one here and there. I love them! We usually keep some in my bag so we can eat something if we are out and we aren't tempted to buy fast food.

They do have quite a lot of vitamins. But, I believe they make Cliff Bars for littles now. I just keep forgetting to look for them.

I like them because they are dairy free.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SandyBeachBums*

They do have quite a lot of vitamins. But, I believe they make Cliff Bars for littles now. I just keep forgetting to look for them.

I like them because they are dairy free.

Oh yes, they do. and they are good. They come in a box, and they are usually in the breakfast section with cereals and other breakfast bars. At least in our Whole foods.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chanley*
I would try a Larabar instead. They are totally allergen free and tasty.

Larabars are a good choice if you want something a little more pure. They only have a few ingredients each. They are raw and free of preservatives and other nasties.

But, I don't see how they can be allergen free. They all have nuts in them which obviously some people can not have. If you're avoiding nuts for your young kids then they wouldn't be a good choice.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My main hesitation with Clif Bars or Luna Bars (made by the same company) is the price! I can't afford to keep buying these, though I haven't seen those Clif bar littles- are those more affordable?


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
My main hesitation with Clif Bars or Luna Bars (made by the same company) is the price! I can't afford to keep buying these, though I haven't seen those Clif bar littles- are those more affordable?

not really, the kids bars cost about $5 for pack of 6.


----------



## lao80 (Feb 24, 2004)

Those bars are based on a 2000 calorie diet. The vitamins and supplements in there are in adult rations. More then 1/4 a bar would be a bad idea when given regularly.


----------

